# Master Whalen, nice to see you here!



## rockstream (Nov 23, 2006)

Master Whalen, fantastic to say hello here!

As far as you are a real Hapkido-In, you can not be so far from me. Your old site was inaccecible. Disappointed. Recently, somewhere else, I found your article mentioning "martialtalk.com", so I  came to this site to find you. Bingo. You are popular here. Anyway, very good to find you here, once again.

Hapkido is a life long martial-tao to practice, as you know. I've also come back to mat after about two years wandering. No more political and historical argues and conflicts around HKD. Just loving martial-taos, specially HKD and Kumdo(Kendo) in my case.

Hope to share the ideas and things occuring around mat here and there. Bye-bye!

Sungbook Bae
Ulji-kwan Master

ps. I think I have to find my old English grammer book to look around here. I'm sure you help me.


----------



## Paul B (Nov 23, 2006)

We are indeed fortunate to have Mst. Whalen on board as a member here.:asian:  

I'd just like to say that any help you might need,rockstream.. please don't hesitate to ask myself or anyone else here on MT. We would be happy to help out in any way we can.


----------



## H Whalen (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome Master Bae,

You can reach me at Hapkihw7@yahoo.com it is private email address, I have kept in touch with our friend and your younger Ulchikwan brother ( John Johnson ) he has kept me up to date on the goings on in Korea.

I have tried to keep things going here in the US for the KHF , And we have made some progress, I still remember your leadership skills and the way you treated with respect you are an Honorable man ,And I wish you were once again in the office of the KHF.

Hal Whalen


----------



## rockstream (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy to have your answer, Mst Whalen!

I also still remember your friendly treating and smile, and I can feel your honor and leadership among American HKD people. 

As you know, I've experienced bad things and good things in the martial arts world, specially HKD, during Korea Hapkido Federation directorship.

You and I, I think many HKD people also, started to practice HKD just because we were charmed by that martial art, not becuase of popular organizations or famous Kwans(schools). I am back to that first mind. Just try to feel the first impression when I saw and experienced a twisted wrist technique.

That means I don't want to be involed in political struggles in any organization. No meaning, no aim, and no vision there.

I think any martial artist should be acknowledged by each other as long as they have practiced their martial arts sincerely for reasonable period. Not by their genius but by their sincerity.

I just hope to practice martial arts for its own sake on the mat, and I do. I have prepared a pretty good space in Seoul. There I study applicalbilty of techniques between Hapkido and Kendo.

Hope to be with you on the mat someday in the future. In a Korean bye, "Kang-nynung-ha-se-yoeh" (be stayed in strong health)!

Sungbook Bae


----------



## American HKD (Dec 6, 2006)

Greetings

Hello Master Bae!

It's great to hear from you again!


----------

